# Some mantis jar mods.



## Psychobunny (Oct 9, 2011)

My standard round plastic nymph jar with 2 large screen windows for cross vent.

(NOTE) the inside is sanded with coarse sandpaper to provide good traction)












You know those large candy jar things that Rebecca (et al) sell?

Well, I put a adult chinese mantis in one, and it was just slipping and slidding all over the

inside.

I couldnt stand it, so I modified it so my mantids have plenty of "non-slippery" traction:


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 9, 2011)

Almost forgot to mention, I use a hole cutting attachment for my Dremmel tool to cut the holes for windows, etc.

If you own a Dremmel, I highly recommend this attachment. It makes nice holes of any size in plastic and wood.

I use it to cut out the whole tops of my jar lids for glueing in screen.

I use the fine stainless steel 42X42 screen from McMaster-Carr.com. I buy it in pre-cut rolls.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice, do you have a tiny video camera in there so you can see your mantis? JK


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2011)

Most glue fake leaves and flowers around the container, this makes it easy for them to move around and a nice stick glues across is nice too.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Oct 9, 2011)

Gotta love the work on sticking the netting around the curve on the oustide. Its a bloody nightmare I know that much hehe  

I couldnt live without my dremel. Use the small attachments to make really small holes as well


----------



## smaksaw (Oct 9, 2011)

This is really helpful. I grabbed an ooth from work yesterday that I'm gonna try to hatch. I watched the European Mantis place it in a bush and there was a male on her back, so I'm pretty sure it's fertile. I can't seem to be able to add pics (including my profile) or I would post the pics of her and the ooth. Congrats on your hatch. That's so exciting.


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 10, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Very nice, do you have a tiny video camera in there so you can see your mantis? JK


LOL!! It's easy to see them through all that screen


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 10, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Most glue fake leaves and flowers around the container, this makes it easy for them to move around and a nice stick glues across is nice too.


I made one like that too, but mine was too hard to clean, so I ripped out the fake plants.

All you need is a piece of coarse sandpaper and they have no problem climbing, and still

easy to clean (but you cant see through it!!).


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Ruaumoko said:


> Gotta love the work on sticking the netting around the curve on the oustide. Its a bloody nightmare I know that much hehe
> 
> I couldnt live without my dremel. Use the small attachments to make really small holes as well


The netting is on the inside!! it would have been impossible to hot glue hade I not compleatly cut out

both sides of the candy jar!! It was hard enough anyway!


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Psycho, I love your setups. Can you let me know where you purchased those red topped Jars from? I think I want to grab a few myself.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 11, 2011)

MTV Cribs- Mantis edition


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 17, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Hey Psycho, I love your setups. Can you let me know where you purchased those red topped Jars from? I think I want to grab a few myself.


Errr, I dont, I get them from were I work.

We buy 3 different sizes of them and I simply take a few home every once and

a while  

I dont know where they get them, but they buy them by the case.

I use taller ones for larger nymphs.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are a few more pics of mantis homes I just made.

I make the "window" according to how much RH the mantis needs, and I glue ss screen

to the inside for traction.

I use 40 X 40 ss screen from McMaster-Carr and it is small enough so even melanogaster's cant

get through it:

I also like to use New Zeland sphagnum moss as a substrate:


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been using the small plastic "fishbowls" for years. I just make a screen lid for them and have never had any issues with ventilation.


----------



## minard734 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Psychobunny said:


> My standard round plastic nymph jar with 2 large screen windows for cross vent.
> 
> (NOTE) the inside is sanded with coarse sandpaper to provide good traction)
> 
> ...


Can you repost the pictures?


----------

